

USB 3.0 Hard Drive - ptn
http://news.techworld.com/storage/3202573/freecom-outs-first-ever-usb-30-hard-drive/

======
aarongough
I always find stories like this frustrating. Users in general are led to
believe that regardless of any other factors USB 3.0 is going to be faster
than USB 2.0. The simple fact is that even with the fastest modern HDD you're
not going to be able to saturate the bus with a single drive...

I realize that, as always, there is a difference between theory and practice.
Protocol overhead is going to take up bandwidth and you're not necessarily
going to get the full allowance, but still...

